# Anyone ever heard of UltraCAST tubs?



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

I have installed quite a few ameri cast tubs over the years they seem to hold up well with the proper care, mainly cleaning solutions. Go over the warranty very carefully. Briggs brand has been around a long time they usually stand behind there warranty.


----------



## Tub (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response, Javiles.

I went back to the hardware store last night and took another look at the tubs. The UltraCAST seemed more substantial than the Vikrell and had a better "sound" to it when I hit it with my hand. So right now, I'm leaning toward the Briggs UltraCAST.

It was good to hear that Briggs has been around a while and that they stand behind their products. I'll make sure to follow their suggestions on how to keep it clean.

Another quick question: Do you usually set these types of tubs in mortar when you install them? I know some people say you should, others say it's not needed. (I plan on calling the company to see what they suggest; the installation directions online don't mention mortar—either to use it or not to use it. I just want to make sure I won't be voiding the warranty.)

Take care....


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Recommend you follow the manufactures installation instructions any other may void the warranty.


----------

